# new in Pa



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

read this forum to research what gear to buy and just registered after buying my first set up. just started boarding this season after having it on my "bucket list" for a while. i wish i would have learned sooner! i took to it far faster than i thought i would. still learning but the feeling of taking off down the mountain is the best adrenaline rush ive had since i left the Marine Corps in 2005.

awesome forum and looking forward to learning more.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

adam2433 said:


> read this forum to research what gear to buy and just registered after buying my first set up. just started boarding this season after having it on my "bucket list" for a while. i wish i would have learned sooner! i took to it far faster than i thought i would. still learning but the feeling of taking off down the mountain is the best adrenaline rush ive had since i left the Marine Corps in 2005.
> 
> awesome forum and looking forward to learning more.


welcome sweetheart. where in PA are you from? 

I only started boarding last year so having a buddy of the same level would be awesome to ride with, so we dont have to make our friends babysit us (I usually ride alone cuz I hate slowing them down) ... but it's always better in 2 LOL


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

i live in schnecksville. which is right north of allentown. 20 minutes to blue mountain and about 45 to camelback or bear creek.

where in Pa are you? where do you usually ride?


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

damnnnn you live on the other side of the state. I live by Pittsburgh ...


----------

